# Gold Line East L.A. Extension



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 25, 2009)

First Train Car Tested On New Metro Gold Line Eastside

Performed under tow; with audio, and includes press release. (requires Adobe flash player, link provided)


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 25, 2009)

Good to see.

Funny, when I saw the cars towed by the camera, I thought of this;


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 25, 2009)

They do have that kinda Airstream look, particularly from the side.

AnsaldoBreda (Italy) P2550s. Same outfit that built the Red/Purple Line subway rolling stock.

Metro Gold Line (Wikipedia, somewhat dated)

AnsaldoBreda

The Gold Line Eastside extension is slated to open this summer, ahead of schedule and under budget.


----------



## sechs (Feb 25, 2009)

Are these descendants of the cars used in San Francisco's Metro?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 26, 2009)

sechs said:


> Are these descendants of the cars used in San Francisco's Metro?


If not direct descendants, clearly related. The AnsaldoBreda website linked above includes a testimonial from a MUNI guy, who says the entire light rail fleet (151 cars when posted) is AB.


----------



## sechs (Feb 26, 2009)

Is there some reason that they aren't getting more of the Siemens cars that they have been using on the line?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 2, 2009)

sechs said:


> Is there some reason that they aren't getting more of the Siemens cars that they have been using on the line?


Good question, sechs, and I just now e-mailed L.A. Metro in search of an answer. If by Wednesday (3-4-09) I've not received a response I'll try to ask at Metro's weekly live chat.

EDIT: In the meantime, here is a dated (says of the Eastside Extension, "Construction is expected to begin soon." !!), but otherwise informative, look at the Gold Line in general, including 363 pics:

LAMTA Gold Line

EDIT 2: A Metro e-mail response informed me that my inquiry has been forwarded (from Customer Relations) for a response. Pretty quick reply!


----------



## Rail Freak (Mar 2, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> First Train Car Tested On New Metro Gold Line Eastside
> Performed under tow; with audio, and includes press release. (requires Adobe flash player, link provided)



WOW, that's pretty cool. :huh:


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 3, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> sechs said:
> 
> 
> > Is there some reason that they aren't getting more of the Siemens cars that they have been using on the line?
> ...


Okay, folks, here's L.A. Metro's response to my inquiry regarding sechs' question (worded differently, as you can see). It is what it is.

_____________

We forwarded your request to Rail Operations staff on the Gold Line. The following is their response:

METRO CUSTOMER RELATIONS

AnsaldoBreda provided the most technologically advanced light rail vehicle to enhance Metro’s ability to better manage its rail fleet. The 2550 rail vehicle has the capacity to operate on all Metro light rail lines. The 76-passenger, 54-ton, 90-foot long vehicles contain the latest in rail car technology, from advanced propulsion system and diagnostic equipment to greater accessibility for Metro patrons. They have a life span of at least 30 years.

The new state of the art vehicle provides many improvements that will directly benefit Metro riders. Automated announcements on an interior and exterior public address system will announce approaching stops. Seats are cantilevered, which opens up floor space for faster boarding and alighting.

Some of the 2550 car’s other new features include:

Stainless steel structure and composite body components that increase the vehicle’s lifespan while reducing maintenance costs.

Camera security system that films interior and exterior views.

Global Positioning System.

Event Recorder (Black Box) that captures and records events and conditions of the vehicle in the case of incidents.

On-board hardware and software that improves fleet management capabilities.

Improved control and interior communication for train operators.

An improved regenerative braking system that feeds electrical power back into the overhead cantenary system.

Rail Operations

Metropolitan Transportation Authority

Rail Operations is committed to operate and maintain

a safe, clean and efficient transit system with professionalism,

courtesy and integrity throughout the Los Angeles region.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

From: [my e-mail address]

Sent: Monday, March 02, 2009 10:57 AM

To: Customer Relations

Subject: I have questions, comments or concerns about Metro. [automatic subject upon clicking "Contact Us."]

Hello,

I am a member of, and contributor to, an online rail discussion group:

Amtrak Unlimited Discussion Forum [link]

In addition to Amtrak issues we also have a topic area for Commuter rail/light rail/subway discussions. I recently posted a thread about Gold Line Eastside Extension testing. Among the responses was a question to which I did not know the answer, so I'm writing in hopes of finding help with it.

It applies to the Gold Line as a whole: How and why was the decision reached to purchase new rolling stock from AnsaldoBreda instead of procuring additional Siemens equipment?

Perhaps an unusual inquiry, but at the forum we're quite interested in such things, and I hope you'll be able to enlighten us, or direct me to someone for a reply.

Thank you for your consideration,

Patrick Galligan

Ventura


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 3, 2009)

GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrr the video stops 1/4 of the way and won't continue


----------



## sechs (Mar 4, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Okay, folks, here's L.A. Metro's response to my inquiry regarding sechs' question (worded differently, as you can see). It is what it is.


Translation: Breda offered all of the bells and whistles that we wanted at a lower price.

Well, they're definitely better looking than the Siemens model.


----------



## GG-1 (Mar 4, 2009)

KISS_ALIVE said:


> GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrr the video stops 1/4 of the way and won't continue


Aloha

I have seen that happen when a site getes very busy, try again later.

Good luck, it is interesting.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Mar 5, 2009)

GG-1 said:


> KISS_ALIVE said:
> 
> 
> > GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRrrr the video stops 1/4 of the way and won't continue
> ...


yeah came back late and night and played all the way through.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 23, 2009)

sechs said:


> WhoozOn1st said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, folks, here's L.A. Metro's response to my inquiry regarding sechs' question (worded differently, as you can see). It is what it is.
> ...


Here's a take on the AnsaldoBreda cars that's VERY different from the LACMTA party line that was essentially the response to my inquiry (posted above):

Mayor seeks a new chance for rail car maker

"After MTA decided not to exercise its options, the Italian company began intense lobbying."

Some interesting phrases used in the article to describe the new cars: ...significant design flaws...three years behind schedule...cars are too heavy...6,000 pounds heavier than specified in the contract, meaning they consume more energy...incompatible with those already in the Metro fleet [meaning the Siemens and Sumitomo cars]...concerned about the narrowness of the seats in the cars, the vehicles' reliability and their weight...

Sheesh!


----------



## sechs (Mar 23, 2009)

> AnsaldoBreda officials counter that they built the cars to the agency's specifications and the delay is caused by changes requested by MTA.


Sadly, likely to be true.

Maybe the MTA is getting a little buyer's remorse....


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 26, 2009)

Los Angeles Times columnist Tim Rutten is skeptical of AnsaldoBreda's lobbying efforts to continue building Gold Line cars.

Is an Italian rail company taking L.A. for a ride?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Mar 27, 2009)

Rail car firm gets contract extension

"Italy's AnsaldoBreda is granted a two-month reprieve in a deal to build 100 light-rail cars for the MTA."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 21, 2009)

City considers Italian rail plant

Today's vote by L.A.'s Community Redevlopment Agency board could set the stage for AnsaldoBreda to construct a factory for building 100 light rail cars.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 22, 2009)

In yet another lame case of apparent cutbacks at the L.A. Times, California Briefing items are now being lumped together online, as is already done with letters to the editor. To view the story below, please scroll down a bit.

Talks with Italian rail firm approved

"The tentative agreement approved by the CRA [Community Redevelopment Agency] board Thursday set the terms for the rail company to lease a prized parcel of city land -- a deal that would be executed only if the MTA board agrees, as early as next Thursday, to let AnsaldoBreda build the 100 cars."


----------



## gswager (May 22, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> City considers Italian rail plant
> Today's vote by L.A.'s Community Redevlopment Agency board could set the stage for AnsaldoBreda to construct a factory for building 100 light rail cars.


Reading the details about the LA property between LA gov't and Italian AnsaldoBreda, I don't think it'll be a good deal since it's a 50 year lease. If you failed, the fines are hefty. Any opinions?


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 28, 2009)

Rail deal falters, firm sweetens bid

"AnsaldoBreda is hoping to land a $300-million contract, but the MTA chief recommends seeking bids from other firms, based on its performance on an earlier contract."

"In March, AnsaldoBreda's contract options were on the verge of expiring because of staff complaints that the 50 cars already being built under the firm's base contract are 5,000 to 6,000 pounds overweight, incompatible with MTA's other passenger cars and three years late."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (May 29, 2009)

Luckily this MTA item leads the California Briefing section:

MTA to continue talks with Italian rail firm

"MTA chief Art Leahy told board members Thursday that although AnsaldoBreda has promised to fix the weight and compatibility issues for the cars, he could 'not find an adequate basis for having confidence that the pledges made would be achieved.'"


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jun 16, 2009)

The inauguration of revenue service looms, and there are safety concerns for the 6-mile Eastside Extension:

Getting Eastside ready for light rail

"Officials warn residents of East Los Angeles and Boyle Heights about reckless walking and driving on the tracks that could lead to tragedy."

L.A.'s Eastside is largely Latino - my Mexican mom grew up there - and a couple Spanish words in the article bear explanation. _Pozole_ (po-SO-lay) is similar to _menudo_ (meh-NOO-though); both soups - usually for breakfast - with beef tripe as a chief ingredient and said to cure hangovers. I won't touch the stuff. _"Hijole!"_ (EE-ho-lay) is an exclamation that translates roughly as "Oh BOY!"

When I mention the Gold Line Extension to my mom I start getting stories about the White Fence Gang, zoot suits, her neighborhood _panaderia_ (pah-nah-day-REE-ah - bakery), and riding the old L.A. Railway across the river to downtown to go to the movies on Broadway. When service kicks in me and the sister'll take her out to the Eastside on the train for a nostalgic look around her girlhood stomping grounds; family house and bakery both still there.

Items and photos from other publications:

Gold Line Extension Opening Stalled on Its Tracks Until 'This Summer'

Gold Line Extension Opening In June? Looking Dicey


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 9, 2009)

For readers with too much excitement in their lives, here's a fairly boring video of Transportation Secretary Ray LaHood and other VIPs on a recent tour of the Eastside Extension:

Dignitaries on Tour

The accompanying note says that "An opening date should be announced soon following additional testing."


----------



## Spokker (Jul 10, 2009)

It sounds like this rail line has a personal element for you.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 10, 2009)

Spokker said:


> It sounds like this rail line has a personal element for you.


The personal element of the Eastside Extension at the moment is that I'd really like revenue service to commence in time for my On Track On Line friends to ride it at their SoCal RailFest, coming up in the next week or so.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 22, 2009)

Los Angeles Times columnist Tim Rutten doesn't often write about local issues, but he's picked a pretty good one this time: the AnsaldoBreda thing. Looks like we'll know in a couple days if it's deal or no deal.

MTA prepares for a rail-car reality check

"Fights over major public manufacturing and construction contracts often are conducted under rules that make bare-knuckle prizefighting seem effete. Even by those standards, this one has been a bitter brawl."







Two examples of the type of car at issue. NY Times photo clearly taken at MTA Gold Line shops beside Amtrak/Metrolink tracks near Union Station. AnsaldoBreda also built the Red Line's rolling stock, which suffered some pretty severe issues of its own.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jul 23, 2009)

Yesterday the Op-Ed piece (above), this morning the news story...

MTA mulls rail firm's track record

"AnsaldoBreda has been accused of missing deadlines and specifications on rail cars -- but so have its competitors."

...and now this:

MTA delays decision on Italian rail-car maker; 'despicable' lobbying alleged


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 12, 2009)

Though still officially ahead of schedule, inauguration of revenue service on the Gold Line Eastside extension has been delayed several times. One of the holdups has been conductive paint that created false signaling indications.

Closing in on an opening

"MTA fixes glitches and adds finishing touches to the Gold Line's Eastside extension"

"There has been much anticipation on the Eastside about the line. Residents have long complained that the area has a large number of mass transit riders but no rail service.

"Although the extension itself is relatively short, it gives Eastside residents a route into downtown and to Union Station, where more rail routes are available."


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 24, 2009)

Okay, this Times story isn't strictly about the Gold Line, but the issue of new light rail cars for the LACMTA has been covered in this thread previously. It's essentially the lastest chapter in the familiar, sad saga of urban transit as political football.

MTA chief urges new bids to build and refurbish light-rail cars

"It is the third time he has asked the agency's board to start over and reject contract options with an Italian rail firm whose cars are considered too heavy and are three years late."

This photo found online shows one of the AnsaldoBreda cars in testing on the Gold Line Eastside extension. The car is passing over the Hollywood Freeway, with Union Station behind camera to the right. To the car's left is the downtown federal detention facility, and to its right may be seen L.A.'s sand-colored new Catholic cathedral. EDIT: It appears the car in this shot is being pulled by the rail-mounted semi tractor seen pulling a car in the video (which still works) linked in this thread's initial post.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Sep 25, 2009)

Despite LACMTA chief Art Leahy's three recommendations to begin again from the beginning on acquiring new light rail cars (reported above just yesterday) AnsaldoBreda was awarded the contract.

Italian firm gets MTA rail deal

"'The MTA's return to sleaze once again has hung the taxpayers out to dry by selling out to the incompetent highest bidder,' [L.A. County Supervisor Mike] Antonovich said. 'Breda has failed to deliver on time in two previous MTA contracts, and the current contract is already three years behind schedule in delivering certified rail cars.'"


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Oct 1, 2009)

Mayor hails planned construction of light-rail car factory in L.A.

"...the economic impact figures were extrapolated from AnsaldoBreda's employment projections for its new L.A. facilities: 535 full-time positions at the plant and 126 full-time positions at the corporate headquarters.

"Those figures are based on AnsaldoBreda's expectation of building 75 rail cars and refurbishing 36 more annually at the L.A. plant. _However, the MTA contract is the firm's only order thus far for that plant, and the MTA expects AnsaldoBreda to produce just 12 cars a year for the transportation agency."_ (emphasis added)


----------

